# Guess who owns a horse trailer?? THIS GUY!!



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

So JEALOUS!! I need a different vehicle before I can imagine a horse trailer. Enjoy your new found freedom!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats! Of COURSE we're interested in pictures.


----------



## catsandhorses (Aug 6, 2011)

So coooool!!

I hope to find something equally great used, unfortunately I have no idea how to judge what is in good shape or not.

Post pics!! Congrats!


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks guys!! I am so friggen excited. I half want to load up Mick and drive him around just for the sake of being able to!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

_Very_ nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats! I just upgraded my trailer this year and oh, boy, I like mine so much more because of the DRESSING ROOM!


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Congrats! I just upgraded my trailer this year and oh, boy, I like mine so much more because of the DRESSING ROOM!


 
All I can think of is all the tack I could buy to fill it up!! Plus, there's a collapsible one in the back for added tack storage. Yesssssss!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That is just a lovely trailer, I would be really happy if Santa could see his way clear to leaving one in my yard this year


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Total trailer envy.  Congrats!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Holy nice trailer, batman! Congrats!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

What a nice trailer for being a '97! I am guessing because of the Arizona climate, your trailer looks new. Enjoy being mobile.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Sweet! Now, where are you going to trailer to first?

IMO, a trailer makes a horse useful.....I mean, now you can ride in a bunch of different places....

You're a lucky lady. Enjoy it!


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you so much!! It is so nice to have a group of people who understand why I'm so dang excited about owning a mobile tin can :wink: 



waresbear said:


> What a nice trailer for being a '97! I am guessing because of the Arizona climate, your trailer looks new. Enjoy being mobile.


The owner took amazing care of it. There is hardly ANY rust on the underside. When we were looking for trailers, we found more rust on some of the brand new trailers than this one has. It was kept covered in a barn, and I doubt they took it out on the 10 days a year it rains in Phoenix.

As for the first adventure, I've got a trail ride through the SanTan Mountains planned on Monday, and then a local schooling show next Saturday. Hurray for FREEDOM from the barn!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats! Nice looking trailer.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice! Congratulations.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats again. Very clean trailer.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats, that is very exciting!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Woo-Hoo! Wonderful-when I got my Looong trailer,I had to borrow hubby's bigger trucks, then 1 "went south" so I had no way to pull it-got my bigger truck last May-that helped immensely, except when hubby had to borrow my truck when the other one went bad! Needless to say-got his truck fixed as fast as possible so I could get my truck back. His Dad has his other big truck for awhile so he can complete his move to AZ. It's getting hard to keep track of everything-haha.
But, yes, the freedom of being able to haul your own horse is the greatest. Congrats to you, it looks really nice.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

that is a nice set up have fun and ride


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nice! I LOVE that the title of this thread has a "this guy" reference in it!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Woo nice trailer! I need one of those


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

very nice!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats! I'm hoping to join the new trailer club next week


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Niiiicccceeeee!!! Do you know how much it weighs? I've been shopping, looking for an uber lite trailer... CONGRATS!! GREAT FIND!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Been anywhere yet? How's it pull?


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks again everybody! It has been awesome to have a trailer, more than I thought it would be, even. It pulls great, follows right behind and doesn't get squirrelly at all. It's havy, but actually pulls better with a horse in it, and I've gotten more confident every time I've hauled it.

As for where we've taken it, first was to a trailer and hitch service shop to make sure everything was safe for my boy, then to a lesson at another barn, then to two different shows, and I am hoping to have finally found someone to hit the trails with this weekend. I feel like I'm begging my few horsey friends to come out and play! :???: 

Oh, and we needed new tires, so went there too. (What you hear is the sound of my money draining like the sands of time... tires are EXPENSIVE) So yeah, I think I'm gonna get my money's worth! :clap:


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I hear you on the tires, just bought a new set for mine this year and it can put a hurting on your wallet. Unfortunatly I need tires for the pickup soon and that will be a bunch more.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

The first thing we did when we bought our trailer was take it to have it serviced. Had the brakes checked, the wheel bearings packed, new tires, and a board replaced. I could have done this myself, but I was involved in an accident a couple of years ago which resulted in litigation, (not horse or trailer related), and now I prefer to have the service records and receipts in hand.

Money well spent, as I don't have to worry as much when my wife heads out with her friends.

Sounds like you're having fun! I'm sure your horse is too!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad to hear that you are using it. Mine sat for awhile after I bought it as my little pick-up couldn't pull it, but after I got my own (bigger) truck, it's getting lots more use. Once I get to AZ, though, I'll be doing lots more local riding right out my gate. But when I'm ready to go farther afield it will be nice to have it.


----------

